# New Hyatt Resorts



## Kal (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the latest info:

Hyatt Manhattan - Opening 12/31/2009 (don't know why so much delay)
Aruba - Modification to hotel to include time shares

Key West - Hyatt expects to sell out all existing properties within 14 months.  Prices for the Beach House and Windward Pointe are not the same.  Previously, the Beach House was about 2-3K cheaper.  Hyatt is also looking for another property for a fourth resort.  The next round of price increases is expected ANY moment for Windward Pointe. The Beach House is completely sold out.

Current Prices in Key West (2 BR units):

Sunset Harbor: >$42K

New Resorts:  It will take 2200-2000 points to confirm just a week.  The really bad low season weeks will be 1880 points.

Interval International did a detailed inspection of the Beach House and Sunset Harbor on Feb 8, 2008 to rescore the properties.  Hyatt is very hopeful that HSH will maintain the 5-star rating.  To support their pitch they had all the top executives from HVOI conducting the inspection.  (BTW, HVOI is the HVC operating arm for Hyatt).

More news later. 
Windward/Beach House: >$38K


----------



## Denise L (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the update.

So I'm impatiently waiting for the Hyatt Manhattan resort, and I guess I have to wait until 2010 now.  Will I be able to get anything for 1400 points?


----------



## bdh (Feb 13, 2008)

Kal said:


> Key West -  Prices for the Beach House and Windward Pointe are not the same.
> 
> Current Prices in Key West (2 BR units): Sunset Harbor: >$42K
> 
> Windward/Beach House: >$38K



I take it that since Beach House is sold out that Hyatt is raising the prices on the small number of HBH weeks that they occasionaly get - has that gone into effect yet?  Are the HSH 42K and WP/BH 38K prices for 2000 or 2200 point weeks?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Kal said:


> Here's the latest info:
> 
> Hyatt Manhattan - Opening 12/31/2009 (don't know why so much delay)
> Aruba - Modification to hotel to include time shares
> ...



Kal 
Will this positively affect resale?

Also any news on the Maui,Kauai and Newport Beach plans?


----------



## uvajay (Feb 14, 2008)

Kal said:


> New Resorts:  It will take 2200-2000 points to confirm just a week.  The really bad low season weeks will be 1880 points.



Does this mean that the new resorts will all be two bedroom and above?


----------



## Kal (Feb 14, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Wow, thanks for the update.
> 
> So I'm impatiently waiting for the Hyatt Manhattan resort, and I guess I have to wait until 2010 now. Will I be able to get anything for 1400 points?


 
1400 points might get you a few mid-week days.  Will have to wait to see the final points chart and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Kal (Feb 14, 2008)

bdh said:


> I take it that since Beach House is sold out that Hyatt is raising the prices on the small number of HBH weeks that they occasionaly get - has that gone into effect yet? Are the HSH 42K and WP/BH 38K prices for 2000 or 2200 point weeks?


 
Yes, Hyatt is raising the prices for the few weeks that end up in their inventory.  Those weeks arrive as foreclosures, ROFR and sales for HBH owners who have requested Hyatt to sell their property.

The prices I mentioned are current, but the sales staff is expecting a price increase any minute.  There will be no advance notice and the sales staff will find out when they arrive at work the next morning.  All new replacement sales sheets.

The prices I listed are for 2000 point weeks.


----------



## Kal (Feb 14, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Kal
> Will this positively affect resale?
> 
> Also any news on the Maui,Kauai and Newport Beach plans?


 
No news on Newport Beach but for Hawaii Hyatt is looking at three islands: Maui, Kauai and the Big Island.  They have now received ONE permit but more are needed.

Since the Beach House units are the most economical in the HVC program the price increase will indeed affect resale pricing as it applies to ROFR.  Hyatt's "trigger point" where they pass on ROFR will be higher; therefore, it will likely take a higher resale number to get thru.


----------



## Kal (Feb 14, 2008)

uvajay said:


> Does this mean that the new resorts will all be two bedroom and above?


 
I'm not certain on the configuration of the new resorts.  My guess is there will be some 1 BR and studio units, but the basis will be 2 and 3 BRs on a fractional share purchase.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

KAL,

THANK YOU!!!  You are the BEST!!!!


I hear Oceanside is having some problems and the location is not great at all. Tons of freeway noise.

I would hope Hyatt moves up the coast instead of Oceanside.

Also HYATT and the big boss JOHN B  is going to the middle east giving a BIG speech so you might see a price increase and new sales coming from Europe and Middle East to Hyatt. Speech is schedules for Mid March.

MANY THANKS AGAIN on the update.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> ...I hear Oceanside is having some problems and the location is not great at all. Tons of freeway noise.
> 
> I would hope Hyatt moves up the coast instead of Oceanside...


 
Everyone I have spoken with just doesn't understand why Hyatt is fooling around with Oceanside.  It's definitely not La  Jolla or Dana Point.  Maybe they see a market in Camp Pendleton!!  Semper Fi


----------



## Kazakie (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> Everyone I have spoken with just doesn't understand why Hyatt is fooling around with Oceanside.  It's definitely not La  Jolla or Dana Point.  Maybe they see a market in Camp Pendleton!!  Semper Fi



...and why even try to compete with the Four Seasons in Carlsbad...


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> Everyone I have spoken with just doesn't understand why Hyatt is fooling around with Oceanside.  It's definitely not La  Jolla or Dana Point.  Maybe they see a market in Camp Pendleton!!  Semper Fi




PLEASE lets get this out to the big big boys at Hyatt like John,ED etc..

OCEANSIDE Location is the WORST!!!   I Just saw a picture via mapquest it is going to be right on the freeway.

Hyatt need to be up in the LA market by the ocean a NO brainier.

Hyatt will NOT be able to compete with the Four Seasons in Oceanside,/North San Diego.

I would love to see Hyatt in Sn Diego Downtown.


WAKE UP HYATT


----------



## Carmel (Feb 17, 2008)

Compete with Four Seasons??? Let's see....just 2 clubs since 1997, high MF's. Remember, its all about the brand. Aviara isn't exactly on the beach now is it? For a trip with the kids to the beaches, Sea World, a little golf or a day trip to Mexico or maybe the race track, O-side is just fine. How many major hotels are located beside freeways? - they will do just dandy. I've got to think that after 50 years in the hotel business Hyatt's done some homework. Would you rather see the next resort in Branson? I'd go there on a 4 night mid week - wouldn't any of you Hyatt owners? Take your sunscreen - the weather is great!


----------



## Kazakie (Feb 17, 2008)

Carmel said:


> Remember, its all about the brand.



Are you not familiar with Four Seasons?



Carmel said:


> Aviara isn't exactly on the beach now is it?



..and where do you think the Hyatt Oceanside (former Guesthouse Inn & Flying Bridge) is?


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

Kazakie said:


> Are you not familiar with Four Seasons?
> 
> 
> 
> ..and where do you think the Hyatt Oceanside (former Guesthouse Inn & Flying Bridge) is?





The four season is great but it is not on the beach a beautiful resort NO doubt. 

Where Hyatt is looking to go in at Oceanside is a piece of JUNK right off the freeway and TONS of freeway noise. Yes you will be able to walk to the beach unlike the four seasons.

I prefer Hyatt pass on his location and pick a better location in Southern California.



Four season will kill Hyatt in the San Diego area hands down!!!


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm on the fence with this concern....  I don't want to turn down any new Hyatts but at the same time I hope they choose a desirable location... like they have always done.

So far they have not let us down... so I hope they build the Oceanside location.  Then they can just build another in a better location after that


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> I'm on the fence with this concern....  I don't want to turn down any new Hyatts but at the same time I hope they choose a desirable location... like they have always done.
> 
> So far they have not let us down... so I hope they build the Oceanside location.  Then they can just build another in a better location after that



mesa,

I agree with you I will never turn down a new location but please look at where this location is it is TERRIBLE!!!!  NOISE NOISE NOISE who wants that NOBODY!!!

I hope Hyatt is listening and watching this board. I know a Hyatt owner who was going to personally going to help hyatt get this project approved but after he say this location he said NO way!!!!   I trust his judgment he know the development business very well and he also says pass on this location.

I have to agree with him 100%.  LA/Orange county or Santa Barbara would be a great location even down in San diego just not this Oceanside location even if Hyatt can get it pass through the California Coastal Commission


----------



## Transit (Feb 17, 2008)

*New Hyatts*

It seems most of the new Hyatts are being built as residences clubs .Are they setting aside a certain amount of rooms as TS? Will future bookings be based on owners  not using their residence club unit?


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

Transit said:


> It seems most of the new Hyatts are being built as residences clubs .Are they setting aside a certain amount of rooms as TS? Will future bookings be based on owners  not using their residence club unit?




Frank,

hyatt is building Fractionals/residentclubs and few TS.  ASPEN,Beaver creek (park), Northstar and Siesta Key to name a few.

Some weeks are open and some weeks are fixed...

Please look at KAL"S site it should help you he has the BEST site out there for Hyatt !!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

Boom in Arabian timeshare sees new hospitality experts entering regional market; Interval welcomes Executive Director to UAE Office

The Middle East is ripe for timeshare, according to David Clifton, Managing Director, Interval International, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Asia.

Clifton makes the call in advance of (next month’s) Vacation Ownership conference, VOIC 2008, and as international industry experts too continue to voice the region’s potential as the next timeshare hot spot.


He said that regional developers and investors are following suit and are gearing to add the timeshare product to their hospitality portfolio.

Interval, a leading provider of vacation services, is further readying for the regional boom by bringing in hospitality expert, Jose Ventura as its Executive Director, Resort Sales & Services for the United Arab Emirates (UAE).

Ventura (photo attached) will be based in Interval’s Dubai office and will help drive Interval’s expansion strategy.

According to Clifton, in his new role, Ventura will oversee Interval's presence in the UAE and direct the day-to-day sales and service activities : “He will also assist in servicing Interval's existing affiliated resorts, facilitating sales and marketing support, as well as building Interval's developer client base in the region.

"Jose is already a great asset to Interval as we continue to grow our business in this exciting sector which is set to be one of the region’s most dynamic vacation ownership destinations.”

Ventura has extensive experience within the leisure and real estate industries. He has worked for some of the most prestigious names in hospitality including Hyatt, Ian Schrager International, Marriott, Ritz Carlton and Le Meridien.

Prior to joining Interval, Ventura was managing director for Pam Golding Vacation in Property, a division of Pam Golding Property, South Africa’s largest independent real estate companies.

VOIC 2008
Meanwhile, more than 150 industry chiefs representing the main players in the region’s burgeoning timeshare and fractional ownership sector are set to meet at the industry’s foremost networking event, Vacation Ownership Investment Conference  - VOIC 2008 (Tuesday March 11 & Wednesday March 12, 2008).

VOIC 2008 is supported by Interval International, a leading provider of exchange, travel, and leisure services to resort developers and vacationers worldwide, and will be held at the Arabian Court, One&Only Royal Mirage, Dubai, United Arab Emirates.

Details of VOIC can be found on www.vacationownershipinvestment.com


Here comes the HYATT BUYERS!!!!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Boom in Arabian timeshare sees new hospitality experts entering regional market; Interval welcomes Executive Director to UAE Office
> 
> The Middle East is ripe for timeshare, according to David Clifton, Managing Director, Interval International, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Asia.
> 
> ...



I agree - Those who are on the fence need to jump in - once the Middle east comes in--  the Hyatt timeshaare market may be turning into a sellers market.


----------



## Transit (Feb 17, 2008)

Carmel,Don't be too hyped, Starwood and Marriott are also giving key speeches at the Dubai conference both are well established over seas .As far as I'm concerned they can keep Dubai. I have no plans to visit there.Ever!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

Transit said:


> Carmel,Don't be too hyped, Starwood and Marriott are also giving key speeches at the Dubai conference both are well established over seas .As far as I'm concerned they can keep Dubai. I have no plans to visit there.Ever!




Thats to bad you don't want to visit Dubai i hear it is very nice you should open up and see the World.   I guess you would go if there was a Hyatt,Starwood or Marriott timeshare there wouldn't you?

Yes you are correct all 3 are giving speeches but everybody looks to John Burlingame he is the best leader in the industry.

Lets hope HYATT builds a timeshare in the middle east,Europe and Asia more power to them.


----------



## PA- (Feb 17, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Thats to bad you don't want to visit Dubai i hear it is very nice you should open up and see the World.   I guess you would go if there was a Hyatt,Starwood or Marriott timeshare there wouldn't you?
> 
> Yes you are correct all 3 are giving speeches but everybody looks to John Burlingame he is the best leader in the industry.
> 
> Lets hope HYATT builds a timeshare in the middle east,Europe and Asia more power to them.



My uneducated guess, based on the price of plane tickets, is that wealthy Dubains would use the US Hyatts MUCH more than wealthy Americans would use the Dubai location.  That would be bad for US owners.  

While Dubai might be very nice, it seems to be mostly man-made attractions.  I'd be more inclined to travel to South Africa, which is also nice with natural beauty, history and culture and has a better exchange rate.  Or Europe, or many locations other than Dubai.

I doubt that I would ever visit the middle east, other than the Holy lands.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

PA- said:


> My uneducated guess, based on the price of plane tickets, is that wealthy Dubains would use the US Hyatts MUCH more than wealthy Americans would use the Dubai location.  That would be bad for US owners.
> 
> While Dubai might be very nice, it seems to be mostly man-made attractions.  I'd be more inclined to travel to South Africa, which is also nice with natural beauty, history and culture and has a better exchange rate.  Or Europe, or many locations other than Dubai.
> 
> I doubt that I would ever visit the middle east, other than the Holy lands.




We here in the USA might not go to Dubai that much but MANY people from Europe do!!!

Your wife would love it they shop shop shop over there.

I would go and visit the middle east and the area one day.

Lets hope that the conference goes well and some new announcements come from it.


----------



## PA- (Feb 17, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> We here in the USA might not go to Dubai that much but MANY people from Europe do!!!
> ....



How does that benefit US owners of Hyatt?  The biggest benefit is if Hyatt builds where we want to go, right?


----------



## PA- (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess my point is this.  What's the # 1 negative about Hyatt Vacation Club?  Lack of selection of different resorts.  What do they have, about 13 resorts in 8 or 9 different areas?  Does building 1 in Dubai overcome that negative?  Or would they be better off building in DC, or West Coast, or ?


----------



## Transit (Feb 17, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Thats to bad you don't want to visit Dubai i hear it is very nice you should open up and see the World.   I guess you would go if there was a Hyatt,Starwood or Marriott timeshare there wouldn't you?
> 
> Yes you are correct all 3 are giving speeches but everybody looks to John Burlingame he is the best leader in the industry.
> 
> Lets hope HYATT builds a timeshare in the middle east,Europe and Asia more power to them.


Marriott ,Hyatt and Starwood already have a huge presence there .There are so many great places to build timeshare that I would appreciate more than Dubai.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2008)

I doubt that Hyatt would expect US residents to travel to Dubai.  They look at the localized market first in making a decision to construct.  As a parallel look at San Antonio.  Hyatt saw that as a regional marketing play as there were few if any 5-star timeshare properties in that region.  I could be wrong but I'll wager that the vast majority of owners in San Antonio pretty much live within that region.  All the better if they can attract buyers and users from far out of the region.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

Kal said:


> I doubt that Hyatt would expect US residents to travel to Dubai.  They look at the localized market first in making a decision to construct.  As a parallel look at San Antonio.  Hyatt saw that as a regional marketing play as there were few if any 5-star timeshare properties in that region.  I could be wrong but I'll wager that the vast majority of owners in San Antonio pretty much live within that region.  All the better if they can attract buyers and users from far out of the region.



Kal 

You are so right about San Antonio also it is the best selling Hyatt timeshare i heard.

I hope Hyatt opens up the eyes of the Middle East, Europe and Asia to a great product HYATT.

Remember right now the rest of the world can come here and BUY BUY BUY HYATT very very cheaply because of our $$$$.

Hyatt is opening up the world to HYATT and I love that.

If Hyatt get Europe,Middle East or Asia I really do not care because if they do any of those places more USA Hyatt Timeshares will be built.

Some Tuggers are blind to the rest of the world and they need to see how much growth in the travel business is going on.  The travel industry is going to get bigger and bigger around the world in a few years to come just look online at all the new hotels in ASIA and Middle East it is CRAZY!

GO HYATT lets see a HYATT Middle East,Asia and Europe at lease I can still trade into them.

Do worry Hyatt has a great business plan with NYC coming on line they will position themselves around the world in years 8-10 to come.

save this post lets see if the vision is correct or not in 10 years.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

PA- said:


> I guess my point is this.  What's the # 1 negative about Hyatt Vacation Club?  Lack of selection of different resorts.  What do they have, about 13 resorts in 8 or 9 different areas?  Does building 1 in Dubai overcome that negative?  Or would they be better off building in DC, or West Coast, or ?





Who cares where they build I bought Hyatt because what  Resorts they have now open, and what is on their books!!!  :whoopie: 

NYC,Northstar (tahoe), Siesta Key and many other project that are approved or getting approval as we speak now remember it takes 3-5+ years to get approvals sometime sometimes longer in California and Hawaii. 

All NEW resorts are BONUS to me and other Hyatt owners. 

That is why some of us are buying now and can look ahead.

I find NO negatives with HYATT'S locations I have FULL respect for our GREAT management.

The only thing I dont like is that I have to pay for II even if I do not use it per year $120+-!!!!   Also if you own more that one week you still have to pay for multiple  weeks NOT RIGHT !!!! But you never know this can change also.


I will keep  enjoying and buying Hyatt for my family and others for many more years to come.

Im a very HAPPY Hyatt owner.


----------

